# Light replacement



## Buster001 (Sep 26, 2015)

I bought this blower (C950-52730-7) last month and have worked out the mechanical repairs. Now I want to install a headlight light to replace the unit missing. The actual Craftsman light assy part number is 581575. Will a 12v auto light from TSC do the job or do I need a specific voltage? The wire hanging does have power to it when running, I assume this was the light power source.

Dave


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Most lights are AC 120 volts. So you would either bite the bullet and buy the OEM, or convert to an LED. See the LED thread in the Discussion section. I would determine what voltage your machine is generating, AC or DC, first.


----------

